

Show HN: Your turn to buy the coffee? Coffee run can help! - jamesdhutton
https://coffeerun.azurewebsites.net

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
Neat idea, I'd use it for our Friday McDonalds runs if I didn't enjoy going
round and personally asking people so much.

~~~
jamesdhutton
Thanks!

